# Parc Soleil



## cds62 (Sep 19, 2009)

We recentyl booked Parc Soleil (3 bedroom) for our January trip to Orlando. Has anyone stayed at this new resort yet? If so can you tell me about your experience. We have stayed at both Sea World and Tuscany and are curious as to how Parc Soleil compares.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 19, 2009)

As I remember a couple of TUGGERS have stayed there and have been pleased with the new property.  I am sure they will give you the input you are looking for.


----------



## bosco0633 (Sep 19, 2009)

We just got back from disney world last week.  We booked disney before owning TS, so we staid on disney property.  I now officially hate hotels!!  I feel like a vacation snob now that I own HGVC.

Anyways, while there in Orlando we drove over to Parc Soliel just to check it out.  The staff is amazing from the moment we spoke with security, we knew that they were going to be treating us very well.  We spent a good hour or two there checking it out.

As soon as you pass the gate, you are met with a grand entrance, absolutely beautiful at night with multiple oversized fountains and lighting.  There are 2 large swimming pools, a three story water slide, and a large kids play area.  The view is amazing and you can see the fireworks at disney if you are on a high enough floor.  The gym is on the second floor of the second tower and is equipped with everything that you would want in a gym, my wife loved it. The resturant looks very nice, and from what I understand the food is wonderful.

They gave us room keys for a 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom to go and look at.  The rooms are over the top.  Stainless kitchen, hardwood floors, washer and dryer, large living area with king size pull out. Flat screens in each room, a large master bedroom with king size and a beautiful bathroom.  the tubs are so amazing, like the deep soaker style tub, where the water falls from a hole in the ceiling.  Oversized glass shower as well.  

My only concern was with respect to the balcony.  As our kids are young, I thought that they were going to hop the railing as there is no enclosure.  The second building is still under construction, so be prepared to have ongoing construction.  

I dont know what else to say, we loved it, cant wait to stay in it, and are actually thinking about booking something for November.  

I hope this helps you a bit, as I said, we just visited did not actually stay there.  

Take care.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 19, 2009)

Where exactly is PS relative to Disney and the other HGVC resorts in orlando?  NSE or W? I guess I should look it up but I have yet to do so.


----------



## bosco0633 (Sep 19, 2009)

Par Soleil is very close to Disney, maybe 5 to 10 min drive.  In relation to Seaworld property, it is behind it, so if you exit the front, turn left and then another left and it goes all the way around 2 min from the seaworld property


----------



## JonathanIT (Sep 20, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Where exactly is PS relative to Disney and the other HGVC resorts in orlando?  NSE or W? I guess I should look it up but I have yet to do so.


Depends on where in WDW you want to go.  Disney property in Orlando is HUGE.  The new Parc Soleil is right down the street (like 5 minute drive) from Hotel Plaza Blvd, the entrance to Disney property near Downton Disney.  If you know the area around WDW, it is right on the other side of Rt 535/Vineland, where all the restaurants and shopping malls are when you exit Disney property near DTD.  I think the big shopping area there is called Crossroads.  The I-4 crosses Rt 535 right there.  Parc Soleil is off of Palm Pkwy/Turkey Lake Rd which is directly to the East of Disney property.

If you want to go to MK, Epcot, AK, or DHS, you have to hop on the I-4 for an exit or two and the overall drive will be more like 20 minutes or more depending on the destination.  Distance wise, it is technically in between the other two properties (closer than Seaworld, but farther than Tuscany)... but I think it is faster Disney access than Tuscany, although not as "freeway convenient" as Seaworld, because Seaworld is so close to the I-4.  If you know the Tuscany property well... it is basically right on the other side of the I-4 from the Premium Outlets and Tuscany (and slightly farther up the fwy). 

And as to your original question: I stayed at the Parc Soleil in June just a couple weeks after it opened and it was marvelous.  The newness of it all alone was wonderful.  The units are modern and comfortable.  The main advantages over the other two properties is the "hotel" like feel of the resort.  The buildings are high-rise, the hallways are carpeted and indoors (and air-conditioned!), the elevators are swift and quiet... definitely not the same "feel" as the typical Orlando TS resort!  Those slow, grinding, "cheap apartment" elevators are tiresome at Seaworld. Especially in building 1 or 2 where there is only one!

I have to say that Parc Soleil is in the running for top TS property in all of Orlando if these things appeal to you.  Also, the parking is indoors and covered, another big advantage IMHO.

One other note about this property: I would never reserve the higher category rooms (Plus, Premier, Penthouse) because they are all the same size, and only reflect the location in the building (like higher floors).  I don't think it is worth it.  I had a "standard" two-bedroom and it was on the 14th floor facing the pool with a great view and perfect.  Even if it was a lower floor I wouldn't mind. Just MHO.

Also, here is an early thread which has some first impressions of when it first opened (including mine):  Parc Soleil Orlando


----------

